# Importation des vidéos dans l'IPad2...



## MisterDrako (23 Juillet 2011)

Bjr,

voila le "soucis"....

je souhaite importer dans mon IPad des "minis" vidéos réalisées en vacances depuis un APN...

je le fait depuis ITunes, aprés conversion au format MP4...

j'en ai 6 à importer, mais voila 3 s'importent bien et les 3 autres rien à faire.... 
(poids respectifs --> 12MO / 33MO / 48MO / ...)

Pourquoi d'après vous ... ?

j'avoue que là je "séche" ....

Merci à tous....


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2011)

Le format ne doit pas être pile-poile dans les normes pour l'appareil.

Dans iTunes, fais un clic droit dessus et tu devrais avoir la possibilité de les convertir dans le bon format.


----------



## MisterDrako (23 Juillet 2011)

Je viens enfin de trouver la solution là ! ! !

j'ai changé de format en effet... 
bizarre tout de même car c'était ok pour les 3 autres ! ! !

en fait au lieu de sélectionner une conversion en MP4 j'ai trouvé une conversion spécial ITunes et là c'est cooool....

par contre je vais gicler mon ancien "convertisseur" visual hub... au profit de Miro video converter on verra....


Merci  toi Gwen pour ta réponse....


----------

